# Jealous



## pandapenyet (Nov 18, 2011)

I just bought new rough collie puppy abt 3 months , but my 1,5 years old golden maggie doesn't seem like her . Maggie is playing rough with new puppy and hurt her Paws. So my puppy is limping now  . Any suggestion what should I do to get my golden can accept my new puppy? Should I hit her (my golden) or yell her if she do that again?  please help


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone please tell me this is another troll:crossfing


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was going to respond but was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Laurie said:


> I was going to respond but was thinking the same thing!!


What is a troll?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

No matter what you do, please DO NOT hit your dog! She is going through a transition right now, and violence is horrible and unnecessary and will only make the situation worse.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks! Haha, you learn something new every day!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Hit her?????? When is hitting a way for correction???:doh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

As a responsible dog owner, you should supervise your adult dog and the puppy when they are together. Most likely, the puppy is being a pest to the adult dog.

How did your adult dog hurt the puppy's paw? 

No, don't hit or yell at the adult, just make sure you are right there when they are together and supervise them. Remove the puppy when things get too rough.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

NO do not hit her or yell at her, just seperate them for a short time. Always be right there with them to supervise and remove one or the other if it is getting too rough. It will take some time for your adult dog to adjust to her new housemate.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Hit her?!?!?!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

please do not hit or yell at her. as part of your responsibility I would suggest supervising all of the dogs interactions with each other to make sure the young pup isnt annoying the older one and to make sure your older dog doesn't rough play with the new pup. also both pup and dog can be a little stressed due to the change in environment. the best thing you can do is to watch them at all times and separate them if you feel they are gettig a little too rough with each other.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

More and more trolls just keep popping up around here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The OP of this thread has been a member since November and has a few different (non-trollish) posts. Unlike the one from this morning. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and advice.


----------



## pandapenyet (Nov 18, 2011)

Just want you to know , first I got my golden from my friend on 15th oct 2011 . First i got her She's dirty smelly and just 44 lbs .the owner didn't give her feed normally for 1 month.
When she lived with 2nd owner he often hit her and put her in cages for many hours . The owner said Maggie was a naughty girl , stole food , peeing in the carpet and barky. He said to me to hit or kick her if she out of control.
When she started live with me she was very nice , doing well in dog park, doing well with my friend's dog too!never attack cat or another dog. I succeed give her potty train ad teach some basic like down ,hand ,stay . Till 3 days ago I decide to hv new puppy dog. So I choose collie puppy to be her playmate . First day was doing good, Maggie just sniffing at her around and the puppy was good too. I put them sleep together in the Maggie's crate ( Maggie was usually sleep with me in my bed ) they doing well tough.I feed them in the different bowl too. But the puppy is sharing Maggie's toys . I still have evening walking with Maggie and the puppy stay at home. I put them sapperate after lunch ( puppy in the cage to sleep and I relase Maggie ) I just put them together in the night and morning in the same crate and room.Till yesterday when I left them in my bedroom for a while , then when I come back I found my puppy was limping ( I know Maggie did It because she was playing too rough with the puppy even if I'm around them. In the same day she use bathroom inside house twice.I yelled at her ( I know I should do that and I feel sorry )
Am I doing wrong things since puppy come? I know I should yell at her but I won't things going worse. Please help I want Maggie enjoy spending time with new puppy .i wont her feel abandon . Does her behavior related to her 2nd owner who often hit her or maybe changing many owner ?
This is my first experience with golden retriever .please let me know if I doing wrong or things should I do to face this prob.
Many thanks .

Sorry my English isn't good enough


----------



## pandapenyet (Nov 18, 2011)

newport said:


> Hit her?????? When is hitting a way for correction???:doh:


I called her sec owner and hen said to hit or kick her


----------



## pandapenyet (Nov 18, 2011)

fostermom said:


> As a responsible dog owner, you should supervise your adult dog and the puppy when they are together. Most likely, the puppy is being a pest to the adult dog.
> 
> How did your adult dog hurt the puppy's paw?
> 
> No, don't hit or yell at the adult, just make sure you are right there when they are together and supervise them. Remove the puppy when things get too rough.


I didn't see a scar or blood , the puppy is limping


----------



## pandapenyet (Nov 18, 2011)

Am I worry too much abt the puppy ?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would not crate them together, they each need their own crate to sleep in. Just watch the play and stop it if you think it is too rough. The puppy will grow and be able to keep up with Maggie. Ususally dogs work out their own relationship without conflict, so let them work it out unless they are fighting.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the puppy still limping, how bad?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

No, do not crate them together. Since your golden was fine sleeping with you and not in the crate, let her keep sleeping with you. It sounds like it's possible that the puppy was hurt inadvertently by the golden when they were playing. It could be that the puppy hurt himself, though.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Unless you saw your Golden hurt the pup, I would not assume she did. Do not put the dogs in the same crate, if your Golden is OK being left out, leave her out and crate the puppy. No hitting or yelling, especially after he fact. If you see them playing too rough call one away and have a time out, but remember young dogs usually play in a way that seems really over the top. There was a recent thread where people posted pictures of their dogs with play snarls on their faces but it is all in fun!


----------

